
Himba - originalsouth
https://digitalphysics.nl/himba/himba.svg
======
onemoresoop
Thanks. This is an interesting type of game. you should try it with different
hues as well

------
originalsouth
Source:
[https://github.com/originalsouth/himba](https://github.com/originalsouth/himba)

